# gigging bands



## StankFloyd (Mar 13, 2006)

the admins asked, and they shall receive. i havent posted in a long time, so here goes.

a little off topic, but I'm interested in hearing about some 'local' bands. I'm talking about traveling pub bands that i should keep and eye out for. I'm from Halifax, but go to UNB in Fredericton. If anyone from the Fredericton area sees this, the 20/20 has a blues jam night on Wednesdays which is really cool if that's your thing.

And everyone should check out Ozzmosis if they come to a town near you. Primarily Ozzy covers but they dip into the Sabbath pool as well. I've seen them .. 2 or 3 times? Great shows. Loud as hell.

2 Minutes to Maiden are also pretty good - check em out. I met them at the Maiden show in Quebec this year where they traveled from Halifax to Quebec City to play in the parking lot (awesome) before the show.


----------

